# What moss and what are the brown pods?



## jdr33666 (12 mo ago)

I found this growing on driftwood on the bottom of the lake by my house. It was growing alone on the bottom of the lake near the shore (about 2 feet down). I placed it into my holding tank for a week, and just now in my main tank.

Any information is appreciated. Sorry the photos are not sharp.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

At one point it was growing on land, I suspect. Those are spore bodies.


----------



## jdr33666 (12 mo ago)

Will the spore bodies be a problem? Is this an emergent plant? Or submerged?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, they will not be a problem. You'll find out soon enough if it can grow submersed. 

Hard to tell the genus or species from the photos.


----------



## jdr33666 (12 mo ago)

My lake has become a treasure trove of plants. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks.


----------

